# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  GeoCities is closing

## mojiro

> Dear Yahoo! GeoCities customer,
> 
> We're writing to let you know that Yahoo! GeoCities, our free web site building service and community, is closing on October 26, 2009.
> 
> On October 26, 2009, your GeoCities site will no longer appear on the Web, and you will no longer be able to access your GeoCities account and files.
> 
> What You Need to Do
> If you'd like to move your web site, or save the images and other files you've posted online, you need to act now by choosing one of the following options:
> 
> ...

----------


## commando

Κριμα !!Το πρωτο μου site σαν τεχνικος ηταν εκει.Μεχρι και η υπογραφη μου εκει γινοταν host.
υστερα απο 9 χρονια πρεπει να το κατεβασω.  ::   ::   :: 
Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα τα κατεβασει ολα το HTTRACK αλλα προτιμηστε το..

----------

